# Where to buy shirt stays?



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Are there any retailers that are known to stock shirt stays/garters? Or will I have to order them online?


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

I've seen them in both Macy's and Brooks Brothers retail stores.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

harvey_birdman said:


> I've seen them in both Macy's and Brooks Brothers retail stores.


I've seen _sock_ garters at BB and Macy's, but I looked through both their websites and didn't see anything


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry, thought you meant collar stays.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

if you are talking about the little inserts that you put into each side of your collar, then just check with your dry cleaner - they usually have them.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he (the OP) is referring to shirt stays. I have only seen them at the Exchange on a military base.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah, I see. In that case I don't know of any retail source. Sorry.


----------



## Freddy Vandecasteele (Oct 28, 2005)

https://www.collarstays.com/wst_page14.html

Freddy Vandecasteele


----------



## vbuskirk (Oct 14, 2009)

google://"military police shirt stays"

-->

https://www.amazon.com/Stirrup-Style-Black-Shirt-Stays/dp/B001LQ5LT2

Here's another option: https://www.flexbelt.net/


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

Why do so many people here confuse shirt stays for collar stays? They are two different beasts. 
And for what it's worth, I am a fan of the stirrup types
as listed in vbukirk's link.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

vbuskirk said:


> google://"military police shirt stays"
> 
> -->
> 
> ...


Does the FlexBelt "Hidden Tailor" really work?


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

IlliniFlyer said:


> Why do so many people here confuse shirt stays for collar stays?


Or why they think I can't find something as widely-available as collar stays

But seriously, thanks for the help. I was hoping to get a pair on very short notice, but I'll order from amazon. Perhaps I'll call some military surplus stores to see if they have any.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

If you're referring to sleeve garters, they are in the current Cable Car Clothiers catalog in many colors for $38.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

Is this a joke? Do hardly any of you guys know what shirt stays are? I'm actually amazed... this crowd is my go-to group for finding information about clothing. I'm starting to feel a bit elite.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

IlliniFlyer said:


> Is this a joke? Do hardly any of you guys know what shirt stays are? I'm actually amazed... this crowd is my go-to group for finding information about clothing. I'm starting to feel a bit elite.


Must be that first-rate education :icon_smile_big:


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a simple misunderstanding. Shirt stays aren't nearly as ubiquitous as collar stays, and I mistakenly thought that's what the OP was asking for.


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

IlliniFlyer said:


> Is this a joke? Do hardly any of you guys know what shirt stays are? I'm actually amazed... this crowd is my go-to group for finding information about clothing. I'm starting to feel a bit elite.


Outside of the military, shirt stays are relatively unknown.

That said, and never having been in the military, I purshased the stirup-style via amazon for under $10 shipped. Soft material, comfortable to wear and work like a charm. Keeps you tucked in all day long. A bit awkward at first but if a neat appearance is high on your list, the $10 investment is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I keep hoping to find a good pair besides my issued ones and I haven't yet. The stir-up style ones look promising, but I'm concerned about three things. One, I kinda like the fact that shirt stays hold my socks up. Its not a big deal now that I'm buying more and more over the calf socks, but its a concern. Two, the comfort of having a strap under my foot while I walk. Three, with shirt stays, you generally wrap them around your legs to prevent them from pulling on your pants when you sit down. (they're elastic, it creates a straight line, when you sit, a straight line between your ankle and waist will pull on your trousers at the knee) and I'm not sure how you'd do that with the stir up ones. Also, wrapping them around your legs gives the ability to pull directionally on the bottom of your shirt, keeping the fabric smooth around your sides with a nice sharp pleat in the back, is this possible with the stir up models?

The issue ones are murder on your legs after a long day of rubbing, and we all know what happens when that clip lets go of your sock at the wrong time (OUCH!), but I see possible problems with both models.

Thoughts?


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> I keep hoping to find a good pair besides my issued ones and I haven't yet. The stir-up style ones look promising, but I'm concerned about three things. One, I kinda like the fact that shirt stays hold my socks up. Its not a big deal now that I'm buying more and more over the calf socks, but its a concern.


I've never really considered the socks much. I guess it just doesn't bother me if my socks need pulling up from time to time. This would be an issue if you had loose fitting socks.



Hanzo said:


> Two, the comfort of having a strap under my foot while I walk.


I notice the shirt stay on my leg more so than on my foot. A gentle pull on the arch of the foot to me is not a pain. As long as you position the stirrup so that the material lays flat (especially where it is stitched together, which ends up around the ankle) it's not that noticeable.



Hanzo said:


> Three, with shirt stays, you generally wrap them around your legs to prevent them from pulling on your pants when you sit down. (they're elastic, it creates a straight line, when you sit, a straight line between your ankle and waist will pull on your trousers at the knee) and I'm not sure how you'd do that with the stir up ones. Also, wrapping them around your legs gives the ability to pull directionally on the bottom of your shirt, keeping the fabric smooth around your sides with a nice sharp pleat in the back, is this possible with the stir up models?


If you had the stirrups taut enough, they would pull on the back of your trousers when sitting down. I think mine are taut when standing but somewhat loose with sitting.

Like you said, the snap of a sock-based shirt stay not only hurts, but it is a pain to fix. The stirrups do not do this, which is why I prefer them. In fact, I haven't worn the attachable kind since I was in OCS.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, you've convinced me. Having gone through OCS, I know that you've definitely spent time with the issue ones and if you prefer the stir up models, thats good enough for me. I'll be placing an order.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> Well, you've convinced me. Having gone through OCS, I know that you've definitely spent time with the issue ones and if you prefer the stir up models, thats good enough for me. I'll be placing an order.


I hope they work out for you. Overall I still hate shirt stays. I'm much more comfortable in my pajamas (aka flightsuit).


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

IlliniFlyer said:


> I hope they work out for you. Overall I still hate shirt stays. I'm much more comfortable in my pajamas (aka flightsuit).


And I in cammies with my boots bloused, pack on and weapon in my hands. Ahhhh how I miss the Corps.


----------



## stevejacobsit (Jan 15, 2010)

Normally tailors/dry cleaners have a bunch available.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

So, I got the shirt stays last night and I'm worried that they're destined for the trash can.

The problem is that when sitting, they pull BADLY at my trousers behind my knee. This is made worse than the issue ones for two reasons. First, the attachement point. The stir up model connects under the foot whereas the issue ones connect to the top of one's socks. This creates a more dramatic angle. Second, the issue ones are wrapped around ones legs to try to keep them close to the body, you can't really do that with the single strap of the stir up model.

Is there a trick that I'm missing here?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Am thoroughly confused by everything that's been writen here so far. And equaly fascinated. Have never heard of these things. The Amazon site confounds. They attach to your shirt _and_ your foot? Wow. (I must be misreading.) Hanzo, help me out here. If you tell me what these things are, I'll tell you what galluses are.​


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Am thoroughly confused by everything that's been writen here so far. And equaly fascinated. Have never heard of these things. The Amazon site confounds. They attach to your shirt _and_ your foot? Wow. (I must be misreading.) Hanzo, help me out here. If you tell me what these things are, I'll tell you what galluses are.​


They either attach to your shirt and your sock (pulling double duty by keeping your shirt tucked and you socks up), or to your shirt and then under your foot, stirrup style (only keeps your shirt tucked).


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Scotch&Cigars said:


> They either attach to your shirt and your sock (pulling double duty by keeping your shirt tucked and you socks up), or to your shirt and then under your foot, stirrup style (only keeps your shirt tucked).


Man, how could I be this old and never heard of such a contraption? So they run down your entire pant leg, front or back or both? Don't you feel them in there? My pockets are bereft of anything I can feel against my cheeks or thighs, so I'm guessing that four straps running down my legs would not thrill me. And this is all for, what, to keep your shirt tucked in? (On outfits where that matters, I've sewn Snugtex waist gripper into the waistband). Thanx for the info. I'm no longer fascinated.

*G_alluses_ are suspenders/braces, a term used by Maine farmers when I was a kid.
​


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, you absolutely feel them, and they aren't the most comfortable thing in the world. But, while the little sticky thing in your pants helps, its nothing as good as what you get with shirt stays. Imagine the way a shirt looks on a dummy in the store, perfectly straight, nothing blousing out, and thats the way your shirt stays all day.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, so I'm fascinated again. Sort of. They're better than the rubber strips on the waistbaand, eh? (I suppose actually suturing the shirt tail to the flesh would be best of all, but there is a matter of degree here, no?) The Amazon ones, you say they're no good? I've bought military surplus shirts and thermals (new) off eBay. Maybe I should rattle around there tonight. Thnx.​


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Peak and Pine,

Yes, one thing that might not be apparent is that they are elastic, so they are literally pulling your shirt down all the time, which is why they work a bit better.


----------



## be_nac (Feb 5, 2010)

You can find these in almost every large department store such as:

Nordstrom
JCPenney
Macy's 

I've even seen them at:

Ross
Marshalls
TJ Maxx


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Although some may question their appropriateness, these Shirt Stays will keep your shirt tucked in and your socks up through just about any physical activity: 

https://www.militaryclothing.com/IBS/SimpleCat/Product/asp/hierarchy/051E/product-id/292402.html 

These work best with calf-length socks -- they are a bit inconvenient with OTC socks. 

PS - I have never purchased from this site - it is provided only to show what Shirt Stays are.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Am thoroughly confused by everything that's been writen here so far. And equaly fascinated. Have never heard of these things. The Amazon site confounds. They attach to your shirt _and_ your foot? Wow. (I must be misreading.) Hanzo, help me out here. If you tell me what these things are, I'll tell you what gauloises are.​


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks, Jams. Used to puff on those when I was 14, back when I was a boulevardier. But this (as I imagine _you _already know) is what I meant:

*gal⋅lus⋅es*  /ˈgæləsɪz/ https://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/IPA_pron_key.html Show Spelled Pronunciation [*gal*-_uh_-siz] https://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/Spell_pron_key.html Show IPA 
*-noun *(_used with a plural verb_) _Older Use_. a pair of suspenders for trousers.

*:*
​


----------

